
Start Fund Inspired, New World Ventures Offers Chicago Excelerate Startups $50K - pitdesi
http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/31/inspired-by-the-start-fund-new-world-ventures-offers-chicago-excelerate-startups-50k/
======
colinyoung
Congrats guys!

